# Lexmark 1270 install problems



## 550guy (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello all, I just picked up a lexmark 1270, I'm running XP.
I believe my software install disk is faulty because it won't run. My CD drive is not faulty other install disks work just fine.
I downloaded the drivers from the Lexmark website so the print/scan/copy functions work properly. But I'm interested in installing the fax and ocr software and don't know what to do.

Lexmark support was of no help they insisted it must be a bad CD drive on my part even though I mentioned enough times that it works for other software install's just fine.

What's up, am I stupid or what?


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Can you explore the disk and access the folders on it? If so, try to find one that is labeled setup or install, and give that a try.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is the driver from the Lexmark website: Lexmark 1270 driver.

N.B.: this does not include the fax or Optical Character Recognition (OCR) softwares.


----------

